# New to betta's



## JamesY (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had this guy for about 3 days now, it was saved from death, my buddies put 2 together and made them start to fight, I ended up buying this one and saving it, going to bring it back to good health and maybe give it to the GF as a gift to remeber me or something, but back to the point. I came home about 30 mins ago and bam there were bubbles. 

The issue I have is that he hasn't eaten since he came home, I have this stuff called Wardley Betta Premium Food, he hasn't had one full one yet, he nipped at a few yesterday but nothing today yet. 
the other issue, the water isn't crystal clear, little cloudy, and he acts like he has the skitz or somethign sometimes, he will be floating there one minute, then I type on keyboard or move or look over, and bam he goes insane, all aroudn the bowl, flipping out. If you ask me I think I got a crazy betta! 

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## JamesY (Mar 16, 2005)

Little update

I was reading a betta breaders website and she gives hers peas, I figured might aswell try since they aren't eating the pellets.

I put half a pea in there, looked over a few minutes later and he was ripping it up but I didn't see him eat it, maybe he doesn't like it, but he picked on it more then the pellets.

Damn fussy eaters


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Give him a chance to settle in his new place and he'll start eating.



RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the betta you better give them live food or frozen food than pea. betta like meat.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> Give him a chance to settle in his new place and he'll start eating.
> 
> 
> 
> RC


I agree... he'll settle down and get hungry eventually :fish:


----------

